# Preventing wax moths in stored frames?



## Gerald in Ga (Jun 19, 2007)

Howdy,
What can I do to prevent wax moths from destroying my comb after slinging them. I store them in large plastic tubs with duct tape around the lid and they still get in. 

Thanks,
George


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I let the bees clean them up and then spray with BT. After that, they go back in the supers and stacked upstairs in the barn where it gets very cold in the winter.


----------



## Gerald in Ga (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks,
What is BT? It does not get too cold down here in Augusta Georgia.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Your wax moths "still get in" because they lay eggs that hatch later. Even if you can't see them, the tiny eggs will hatch after you seal up the buckets.

BT is an organic spray. Check the for sale section, I think it's called Bt Antazi or something like that. I don't remember. Works good though.


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

Purchase Inoz moth crystals (the blue can) at Walmart or Family Dollar (usually in the household item near the ironing boards. Stack up four or five supers and seal them. Place a couple of spoon fulls on top and seal the top. when you are ready to use them in the spring unseal them and allow them to air out. Otherwise you can freeze them before placing them in the tub to kill any moths, larva or eggs and then seal the tub and you'll be fine.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Moth crystals (paradichlorobenzene), are carcinogenic (cause cancer). I prefer _Bacillus thuringiensis_ variety aizawai; produced by Vita Europe, and sold by Beeworks as B 401, and formerly Certan. A similar product, XenTari, is also available for use in the U.S.A. to control pesky moth/butterfly larva that affect some garden/farm crops.


----------



## Tigerfansga (Jul 30, 2010)

My understanding is putting the frames in a freezer (0 F) for 24 hours will kill all the eggs.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 14, 2009)

Freeze for 24 hours to kill the eggs and larva and then stack on the diagonal to allow as much light in the frames as possible. The moths do not like light.

As for me I have a large chest freezer and I will just leave my frames in the freezer but as I outgrow my freezer space I will freeze each frame for at least 24 hours and store inside. I do not want anything to do with those chemicals if I can avoid it.

How is that Augusta summer. I lived my first 24 years there and I remember some awful summers. South Augusta and Hephzibah. Spent a lot of time at Clark Hill lake.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Ravenseye wrote about spraying frames with BT. I recently ordered a small package and I wondered if anyone knows the amount I use for about a quart of water? 

I don't have that many frames but have already experienced wax moth problems--no freeze here in sw fla to store empty frames. I won't be able to store in light either and that's why I opted for the BT. The frames have been cleaned out by bees and I'm ready to spray and store, if anyone can tell me how to make the solution. It came in a dry package with warning to use protective clothing while using. Thanks!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't know if this is right or not, but I usually just put a tablespoon into a quart size spray bottle. It's probably overdoing it, but it'll probably do the trick.

I don't know about others, but I've noticed some wax moths in there even after spraying. Not many, but a few burrow in there. I might not be spraying them enough though, who knows.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

If you can find a way to store the frames where they get light but not rain, that will work. Moths only lay where it is relatively dark.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't know if you are spraying enough or not. The BT doesn't work like a pesticide where it kills the moths (don't think it does anything to the moths) or larva immediately. The larva hatch, they eat a little bit of comb with the bt on it and then the bt I believe makes it where they can't digest stuff and they starve. They die pretty quick so damage is very limited.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

So far all my drawn comb is still in my daughter's freezer. I have a funny feeling I'm going to need a freezer. I finally got her to pick that up in JULY 2011... Darn thing sat empty in my garage for 6 years.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

I place all my supers in a chest freezer for 48 hours. Kills anything.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

That makes alot of sense Rod, that explains it.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I use the BT, still get a little damage but its minimal.
We mix a 1/4 tsp in the little hand held sprayer.

Should add you need the right kind of BT, you can find the correct strain in the for sale section of the forum.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

bevy's honeybees said:


> ... if anyone can tell me how to make the solution.


I'll just bet the people you bought it from could...


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I think a Tablespoon might be much. If I recall, I use a teaspoon for a quart. Don't remember for sure but the mixing instructions were on the package.


----------



## Cascade Hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Hang the frames in a lighted place. Wax moth won't go near them.


----------

